# DIY Table saw tested for shop-use - OK !



## ksor (Nov 9, 2014)

Here is an old project I tested today:

More details here and you can Google Translate to the right just under the menu line - choose whatever language you like in the combobox:

http://kelds.weebly.com/lille-bordsav.html


----------



## kuhncw (Nov 9, 2014)

Ksor,

Your saw looks very well made.  I enjoyed your video.

Chuck


----------



## gus (Nov 11, 2014)

Ksor,

Your DIY Table Saw has given me some idea to proceed with a small table saw to cut timber to made small boxes to hold delicate instruments that friends gave and they usually come with box missing. Going for mitred corner joins which look best over the butt joints.Also plan to make a Rotary Sander. Fotos show boxes made for Depth Gage and Mikes.
Been eyeing Proxxon Sander and Saw but they cost a bomb.
Carpentry is very relaxing and forgiving. Timber is easy to work with.I have a full compliment of Japanese Wood Planers and all with razor sharpness. Take Care.


----------



## ksor (Nov 12, 2014)

kuhncw said:


> Ksor,
> 
> Your saw looks very well made.  I enjoyed your video.
> 
> Chuck



Thx for the nice words !


----------



## ksor (Nov 12, 2014)

gus said:


> Ksor,
> 
> Your DIY Table Saw has given me some idea to proceed with a small table saw to cut timber to made small boxes to hold delicate instruments that friends gave and they usually come with box missing. Going for mitred corner joins which look best over the butt joints.Also plan to make a Rotary Sander. Fotos show boxes made for Depth Gage and Mikes.
> Been eyeing Proxxon Sander and Saw but they cost a bomb.
> Carpentry is very relaxing and forgiving. Timber is easy to work with.I have a full compliment of Japanese Wood Planers and all with razor sharpness. Take Care.



I plan to use it for wood too - I'll try get a little more "power" by connecting it as 3 X 240V instead of 1 X 240V with a capacitor.


----------

